# Are you goofey?



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok this inquiring mind needs to know - how many of you are goofey?

So let me know goofey or regular.

I'll go first - I am goofey.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

hey, lynn, what do you mean by goofey? ? sorry for being a newbie to this term


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey geline,

no worries - regular is with your right foot forward, goofey is with your left foot forward.

The other term you may hear is fakey which means you stand the opposite way to the natural way for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

I just recently heard these terms for the first time. When my boyfriend first said them to me, I looked at him like I'd never seen him before. Then he clarified, thankfully, because I thought that he was talking crazy nonsense.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

I sort of got it let me draw a quick diagram.
L---R is goofey right? L=left foot, R=right foot, -=board
and R---L is regular

but what do you mean by the fakey..you completely confused me xD


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Fakey is when your regular stand is goofey and for just one time, you stand regular -- this is fakey when you don't stand the way you usually do...

Am I right, Lynn?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Wait wait..so fakey is when you switch bakc and forth between goofey and regular?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL, yes, guess we would really look like Goofy with those actions ha ha ha LOL  so, it is goofey when you are not doing it the usual way


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh man, how did they come up with these names. Goofy..man did i tell you i hate that word. Its one of those words that i think sounds "gay" but i just like how it sounds. Basically, i like it but i hate it as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

I put my left foot forward when I snowboard. So that makes me...goofey, right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, so i think basically goofey is just snowboarding "lefty", and since before i didnt know what it is, i put it for i dont know. But if i could, i would now put myself as regular.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I am definantly goofy! I don't know why I stand this way as I am right handed but I have never been able to go right foot forward. Kinda doesn't make sense to me.



justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

its not that complicated right foot forward is goofy left foot forward is regular. switch is riding the oppisite direction that you usually do. when someone says fakie it means switch but they usually use it when talking about tricks on rails or like boardslide to fakie means you do a boardslide and you land in your oppisite stance. when people talk about spins they usally say cab 540 or cab 720 which is a switch 720, a "cab" is a switch 360 so when someone says "half-cab" it mean a switch 180. cab and fakie are just words taht mean switch.

and im regualar


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

the term cab comes from skateboarding for all those who wondered about whether snowboarding tricks are like skateboarding ones. Steve Caballero was one of the first great pro skateboarders and he coined the term cab to mean a switch 360.

AND GOOFY IS THE WAY TO BE!!

for all those confused who think theyre goofy above...IF YOUR LEFT FOOT IS FORWARD YOU ARE NOT GOOFY!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

lol some of you guys got it backwards....


<------- Downslope ----------> Upslope

(so you're facing _left_)...

(==L===R==) <---- regular stance, left foot downhill, right foot on the uphill half


(==R===L==) <---- goofy stance, right foot downhill, left foot on the uphill half


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

i mainly ride goofy...but sometime i'll switch it up


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

there is some confusion here. some people got it right, ill just be sure to clarify. I ride regular stanced, with my left foot leading me downhill. my friend rides goofy, with his right foot leading downhill. i am working on my switch riding (for me iw ould try to ride goofy) and my fakie rail slides (again, i just do the slide goofy). i naturally spin to my right (clockwise), but a cab spin would be a leftwards (counterclockwise) 360. i hope that helped.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

goofy... in more ways than one


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Goof Trooper here!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

lynn said:


> Hey geline,
> 
> no worries - regular is with your right foot forward, goofey is with your left foot forward.
> 
> The other term you may hear is fakey which means you stand the opposite way to the natural way for you.


goofy is with your right foot forward, regular is with your left foot forward. complete opposite of what you said. you sure you're goofy? lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Why, yes. I do consider myself quite the odd duck, actually.


----------

